# New macro lens!!



## ony (Apr 1, 2011)

Still need to play with it more but everything is sooo much sharper! YAY!


----------



## kubalik (Jul 8, 2011)

looking good


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

nice teaser with pics but what lens did you pick up LOL


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

i'm with wkndracer! what lens and what camera...


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice shots, but I'm wondering what the fish in the first two and last two photos is?


----------



## ony (Apr 1, 2011)

Nikkon D7000 with a nikkor af-s 105 1:2.8g lens

All the fish are danios apart from the third down, shes a paradise fish. They look kind of blue because of the reflections they get at the top of the tank. Ive been trying to get a good danio picture for ages but they don't stay still and lens I was using before before (af-s 18-105) just couldn't get the sharpness I wanted.


----------

